# Splitting logs for an Indian kadai firepit.



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Do log splitters work or should I get an axe?


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Powered log splitters are excellent and reasonably cheap although concentration is required to keep all your digits.
Foot powered log splitters are cheap but boring and time consuming. If you enjoy the exercise, then great
I prefer a splitting maul to an axe. The wider heavier head splits wood much more easily.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Get a decent hydraulic one, your back wil thank you.


----------



## dellwood33 (Mar 5, 2013)

*using a tyre to help*

I have used the method shown here for years.
( 64 years old & no bad back  )


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

axe or just a sledgehammer and log grenade is all you need for a few logs. You'll need to split them pretty small anyway for burning in a kadai - its not like your fireplace in the house.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> axe or just a sledgehammer and log grenade is all you need for a few logs. You'll need to split them pretty small anyway for burning in a kadai - its not like your fireplace in the house.


And don't let them season like I did before splitting them 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Whether you should split them green or seasoned depends on the kind of wood. Some timber becomes tighter and harder as it ages out. Other species becomes a lot easier to split when dried out a bit.

You would need to be burning a lot of logs to be investing in any mechanical splitting device if you ask me, a splitting grenade or decent axe is not all that bad to work with.


----------



## NatB79 (Mar 4, 2016)

Get a splitting maul, cross between a sledgehammer and an axe. Takes apart torso sized logs with ease


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Purchased a splitting grenade and lump hammer, work together brilliantly


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Purchased a splitting grenade and lump hammer, work together brilliantly


yep - thats ideal for most stuff


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I tend to use an axe or a chainsaw

Feel more in control with a chainsaw!


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Rayaan said:


> I tend to use an axe or a chainsaw
> 
> Feel more in control with a chainsaw!


You fuelling a fire or building an Ark? :lol:


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

ollienoclue said:


> Whether you should split them green or seasoned depends on the kind of wood. Some timber becomes tighter and harder as it ages out. Other species becomes a lot easier to split when dried out a bit.
> 
> You would need to be burning a lot of logs to be investing in any mechanical splitting device if you ask me, a splitting grenade or decent axe is not all that bad to work with.


I can confirm holly definitely hardens with age 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Fiskars X27 has got me through loads of rounds from a large felled tree trunk recently. Its split all this wood with ease..










And I still have these 13 rounds to split, but its enjoyable with the Fiskars


----------

